# prayer for my granddaughter



## bassmaster (Jan 26, 2010)

Im asking anybody that has faith in God, to pray for our little angel Lynzi. She is at Emory Hospital in Alanta, fighting for her life. She has been in the hospital since 1/20/10. She will be 2 months old tomorrow. Lynzi has pneumonia in both of her lungs along with a staph infection. The doctors in Atlanta want to perform a special kind of surgery that involves putting a tube in her neck to filter her blood and this will help to clear her lungs. They have given her a 30 to 40 percent chance of survival.  All prayers will be greatly appreciated.  

PaPa Wayne & Nana Reba Vaughn


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 26, 2010)

Prayers sent.... keep us posted on how she's doing...


----------



## possum steak (Jan 26, 2010)

Wayne consider this done. I pray for your granddaughter in the name of Jesus right now, that she will be healed as you guide the hands of the doctors during this surgery!

I'll be praying for her daily, keep us updated my good brother!

-jay


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 26, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## lake hartwell (Jan 26, 2010)

God Bless and keep her safe.
LH


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jan 26, 2010)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## Goatwoman (Jan 26, 2010)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## 30 06 (Jan 26, 2010)

Prayers sent! Keep us posted


----------



## greybeard (Jan 27, 2010)

prayers sent!!


----------



## Jasper (Jan 27, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Harley45 (Jan 27, 2010)

Prayer sent


----------



## Slewfoot (Jan 27, 2010)

*Lynzi*

Prayers sent


----------



## Sargent (Jan 27, 2010)

prayers sent!


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 27, 2010)

Praying for Lynzi........................................RW


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 27, 2010)

Will keep little Lynzi and her family in my prayers.


----------



## jagman (Jan 27, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 27, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jranger (Jan 27, 2010)

Sendin' one up!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 27, 2010)

My Prayers are added for Lynzi. May The Lord watch over her and bring her to a complete recovery.


----------



## CAL90 (Jan 27, 2010)

Prayers sent for your little one.


----------



## brown518 (Jan 27, 2010)

In prayerful agreement.

Amen


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 27, 2010)

My prayers are added as well. Sorry to hear that.

Brian1


----------



## Forgiven (Jan 27, 2010)

Praying for the grandaughter and all the family.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 27, 2010)

we will pray for her continuously


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 29, 2010)

*update on Baby Lynzi*

Website  is www.caringbridge.org/visit/lynzivaughn, Thanks for all the prayer's. Please keep them going.


----------



## Brad Singley (Jan 29, 2010)

My heart goes out to you,  prayers are sent.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Jan 30, 2010)

Prayers sent for the Little One and for your family as well.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 30, 2010)

The young lady has my prayers. I pray for healing and a hedge of protection around Lynzi, the family, and all those involved in her care.


----------



## turk2di (Jan 31, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Artmom (Feb 1, 2010)

Saw it just now and will act immediately (& will continue to pray nightly for her). Please send updates, here,  if possible.


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Feb 1, 2010)

Prayers from my heart to hers, and to the family. God Bless!


----------



## Artmom (Feb 2, 2010)

Thought about her throughout the day today. Very worried about this little one...as mentioned above, will continue to pray daily forher.


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 2, 2010)

Prayers for your granddaughter and your family.May God touch and heal her.


----------



## bassmaster (Feb 3, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks everyone for all the prayer's, May god bless all of you.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 3, 2010)

My prayers added.
Emory has some top notch doctors and God will guide them well.


----------



## Hawk9807 (Feb 4, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> My prayers added.
> Emory has some top notch doctors and God will guide them well.



Prayers sent.  I can second the opinion of the doctors at Emory.  They went out of their way to take care of my oldest daughter during her stay as well as make us as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Cobra (Feb 5, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FIRSTSHOT (Feb 8, 2010)

The prayer is said and on the way to he who can heal all sickness. God bless and keep you all.


----------

